# GTP hybrids



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Searching the net for variations of green tree pythons, I stumbled on this image which I'm sure many have already seen.

I know the Australian reptile community will see this as a bad omen to our hobby, but damn... how can something so wrong, look so good? I don't know what the original keeper was thinking, ether it was money or just pure experimentation, but I can't help marvel at this animal.







Is it bad of me to say that I wan't one? lol


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

maybe this one too, though not a hybrid, it's still amazingly striking (if not more).


----------



## Chadleystar (Aug 12, 2010)

The first one I believe is a "Calico" morph and the second is the Albino (I think). They are both amazing I think personally, what is not to like about the GTP. The more I see them the more I fall in love with them.


----------



## Colin (Aug 12, 2010)

the yellow one doesnt look like it has red eyes so I dont think its an albino.
looks more like a kofiau island GTP to me but I could be wrong


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

A gtp to me is a gtp haha
They are all amazing


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 12, 2010)

Too lazy to organise photos but here is a link to Damon Salceies page featuring his founder albino GTP. 

Floyd 

I'd be inclined to agree Colin, Shaye, looks like a Canary.

There is also a bit to see at Greg Maxwell's site, like the Calico, amongst others.

http://www.finegtps.com/index.php


----------



## Kurto (Aug 12, 2010)

Hybrid is really the wrong word to use....


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Hybrid is really the wrong word to use....


 yep as they all look to be morphs not crosses


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 12, 2010)

*???*

if you want to see true hybrids type green tree python cross carpet python into google images:shock:


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/400/Albinomerauke/floyd_dec_2004small.jpg[IMG]

Dunno if that will work or not but the albino snake wisperer is showing


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeh IMO an I may be wrong hybrid would be more like carpondros (carpetsxchondro) ??


----------



## blakehose (Aug 12, 2010)

Correct. Both of those snakes are rippers!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep - not hybrids at all, just line-bred morphs of Morelia viridis. The same sorts of things will turn up here in due course as the market for GTPs becomes more diverse - initially the plain green ones were most desirable, but tastes change as the hobby/industry develops.

Jamie.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 12, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Yep - not hybrids at all, just line-bred morphs of Morelia viridis. The same sorts of things will turn up here in due course as the market for GTPs becomes more diverse - initially the plain green ones were most desirable, but tastes change as the hobby/industry develops.
> 
> Jamie.


 
I'll take a "plain green" one!!


----------



## bobcox49 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just love the GTP's........I believe line breeding is great but i am against cross breeding. Keep our fauna pure and discourage breeders that are just in it to make money.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 12, 2010)

bobcox49 said:


> Keep our fauna pure and discourage breeders that are just in it to make money.


 
Making anysort of decent money from Hybrids i belive is just a lucky biproduct of the passion to make a purly asteticly beautiful/different looking animal. 

donks


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> Making anysort of decent money from Hybrids i belive is just a lucky biproduct of the passion to make a purly asteticly beautiful/different looking animal.
> 
> donks


well put mate it dosent always come thru when u cross breed


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

The various morphs are fantastic (well, some of them) but I am yet to see nice cross GTP. The x carpets look pretty ugly, having the bright green muddied with carpet's brown and grey markings. Unless you can "improve" (if I can put it that way) the appearance of one or the other x species, what's the point in doing it? Playing God? Doesn't impress me, I am an atheist. :lol:


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

i dunno water rat i think this looks ok


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> i dunno water rat i think this looks ok


 
Yah, nice carpet. This x specimen killed the GTP (visually).


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, I think you must be right, the heading for the speckled gtp had hybrid but it must of been wrong. I agree with water-rat and the rest, it does kill the gtp side, but... lol, it doesn't kill the carpet side.
Here is others I found.

I think to just randomly breed a GTP with a carpet and expect something amazing is stupid:







But re-breeding the hybrids until you have a decent line seems to have good results. Not sure what this one has, Jaguar maybe?


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

blakehose said:


> I'll take a "plain green" one!!


 
Agreed, the morphs and hybrids (some of them) look nice... but... the plain green ones is like a perfect diamond...


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

I still reckon you could create carpets like that just through selective breeding instead of crossing GTP into it. Where is the green?

This one is not a hybrid, pure "international" GTP from polygamous, promiscuous parents. :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Aug 12, 2010)

I personally think those calico morphs (the first pic in this thread) are completely dog ugly.. I really don't find anything about them attractive.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

What do we have in Australia in terms of morphs? I know there is a few blues... anything else?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 12, 2010)

There are a number of hybrid GTPs out there.
Here's a pic I found while browsing.


----------



## Bez84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Came across this site the other day, if you scroll to the bottom of the page you will see a pairing of a GTP to a diamond jaguar.

SPITFIRE REPTILES HERP JOURNAL

Also on that page is a ball python x woma and another gtp hybrid called emo due to it has a sad face on its head lol.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> There are a number of hybrid GTPs out there.
> Here's a pic I found while browsing.
> View attachment 158796




thats hot.....there are some ripper carpondros around and there are some amazing jagpondros aswell, whatever floats your boat, I just starting to like awesome looking snakes.......


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> whatever floats your boat


I like the look of some hybrids and I think if someone was to breed hybrids they should do the right thing and make sure the buyer knows what their buying. Sadly there are people that try to make hybrids something their not, like a new morph, and that's where it gets dodgy. But if someone says, "I bred a Hybrid, it looks awesome... do you want one?" then thats fine, at least it's truthful and no one can say "he lied!!!".

As far as GTP's go, I like the perfect greens better, I admit some morphs and hybrids look awesome... but if I was to choose I would go with the pure.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 12, 2010)

A viridis x carinata would be an interesting sight.


----------



## Kurto (Aug 12, 2010)

Jimi said:


> A viridis x carinata would be an interesting sight.


 
It's been done... there was a few for sale 12 months ago.. The breeder got crucified by the herp community...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Jimi said:


> A viridis x carinata would be an interesting sight.



I heard that Paul Berridge did that cross 2 or 3 years ago, not sure if its true or not as I dont talk with Paul......

D3PRO
Totally agree with what you say, theres also plenty of evidence to suggest that people are being honest with their cross's, look at Byron Moses for example. He bought a prossie x darwin and it was labelled as such on herp trader and he continues to call it what it is. This is how it has to be if people go down that path.....I also remeber seeing Bredli x Diamond advertised recently.......


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Kurto said:


> It's been done... there was a few for sale 12 months ago.. The breeder got crucified by the herp community...




Does anybody have one of these, let me know I am all of a sudden very interested in getting one......


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Kurto said:


> The breeder got crucified by the herp community...


 
well now our sins can be forgiven.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah the same old hope - that the breeders will onsell them, and all is OK if he says what it is. I'm not getting into this debate, but of course these animals are moved around the community by a variety of people - some honest, some not, and some just too dumb to know the importance of provenance.

No one can be expected to know the provenance of animals that have passed through several hands over a number of years. It's pie-in-the-sky wishful thinking that the information will be passed on with every transaction. Like Chinese whispers - after a couple of people have been involved, and each has customised the story to suit the buyer or ensure a sale, the original story will be lost forever.

I guess that's progress...

Jamie


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Jamie, what do you mean your not going to get into this debate, you just contributed to the debate.....

I feel that concern too, but the bottom line is, it (hybrids) is gonna happen no matter what people say. But negative comments and attitudes is what will make people think twice about being honest.....

Like I said its gonna happen, in fact it already has, keepers that are respected like you need to try encouraging people to be honest instead of being sarcastic....

Not trying to start a fight with you, but just trying to be pro-active


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with pythoninfinite 
Some will tell the truth others won't know the difference and others will lie and more then likely sell the noobs coz they won't know the difference if they didn't read anything about it 
Yes I'm with d3pro and would pick the natives over most Morphs but my god there is some nice gtp morphs specially the canary ones 
Thanx shaye


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

And if the hybrids don't turn out like the people want they will lie and say it's a pure if they think they will loose money


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> well now our sins can be forgiven.


 baaahahahaha


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

The problem with both hybrids and morphs is that the breeder has to hold back every single individual for at least a year to see how they turn out (unless he has rocks in his head). Then he will sell off the most ordinary individuals, while holding onto the best ones for future breeding. That's quite logical progression.
So, it may take a long tome yet before we start seeing spectacular specimens, like the ones above, on the open market and be sure they won't be cheap. ...... and they shouldn't be. Just consider the time, effort and investment the breeder has to sink into such project.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Spot on Michael,

are you looking at getting into more GTP morphs, I know you have the mite phase pair, but do you plan on expanding or mainly sticking with the natives.....


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Spot on Michael,
> 
> are you looking at getting into more GTP morphs, I know you have the mite phase pair, but do you plan on expanding or mainly sticking with the natives.....


 
I will always work with the natives, hopefully developing something or another with the vertebral line.
I have 2 females and one male ("international siblings") that look promising. Each one of them looks quite different, so there is a wide genetic variation within them and I hope that by putting the male over both females (inbreeding) will produce variable offspring. If all goes well and I end up with 2 clutches next year, then I'll be seeking some new blood for future breeding. I was looking for a mite phase male not long ago but I then decided to go with what I've got.
This is one of the females:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats damn nice, definately a good starting point....


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

This is the other female and the male. He looks bit plain but those alleles for white, black, blue and yellow are on his chromosomes.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats a good trio to work with, theres been some stunners posted on some of these threads lately. It wont be too long until we see quality morph GTPs.

But like you said, its a long process as you have to wait for the ontogenic change and even a further year before the true colous show.


----------



## snakelvr (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooohhhh - they're all so pretty!!! I want one, no make it two, three!! Dammit!


----------



## driftoz (Aug 12, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> if you want to see true hybrids type green tree python cross carpet python into google images:shock:


 i was watching a snakebytes episode one of the old ones few years old now i think, they had a GTP x carpet it looked weird.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> Making anysort of decent money from Hybrids i belive is just a lucky biproduct of the passion to make a purly asteticly beautiful/different looking animal.
> 
> donks



Donks that is the most beautiful and profound post I have read from you while your sober.... lol  I agree...Joking mate of course...but true!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I will always work with the natives, hopefully developing something or another with the vertebral line.
> I have 2 females and one male ("international siblings") that look promising. Each one of them looks quite different, so there is a wide genetic variation within them and I hope that by putting the male over both females (inbreeding) will produce variable offspring. If all goes well and I end up with 2 clutches next year, then I'll be seeking some new blood for future breeding. I was looking for a mite phase male not long ago but I then decided to go with what I've got.
> This is one of the females:



As Ben has said that is stunning...I like that much more than the other posted earlier...I am also just a fan of the beautiful classic chondro, amazingly beautiful animals...and one that EVERY person non herpers and herpers alike, that sees my collection, ALWAYS say "what a pretty snake" chondros are!
BUT I do love those animals M, they are top shelf for sure!!!


----------



## sumbu (Aug 12, 2010)

Silly question probably but is it impossible or just very expensive to have these GTP morphs shipped over from the states? There are some truely amazing animals out there...


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 12, 2010)

Kurto said:


> It's been done... there was a few for sale 12 months ago.. The breeder got crucified by the herp community...



Any photo's out there of the viridis x carinata?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2010)

sumbu said:


> Silly question probably but is it impossible or just very expensive to have these GTP morphs shipped over from the states? There are some truely amazing animals out there...


 Impossible, unless you are a Zoo.... unfortunately!


----------



## impulse reptiles (Aug 12, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 12, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Impossible, unless you are a Zoo.... unfortunately!



.... or know the right people. Many "Aussie breeders" have contacts with Indonesian suppliers. :shock:

logging out


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> .... or know the right people. Many "Aussie breeders" have contacts with Indonesian suppliers. :shock:
> 
> logging out


 
haha... hey look a tree! *run away*

I think, in all seriousness, importing even normal looking chondros from other countries does more bad then good. 
Factors such as disease and genetically weak animals (so just crappy cheap specimen) are on the top of list of reasons.
Then there is the fines that come if you are found, even just to be part of a ring of illegal reptile smugglers.
With all those negative variables, your better off paying top dollar for a native. (you will find that the fines will hurt your wallet more)


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 12, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Impossible Illegal, unless you are a Zoo.... unfortunately!



Some beautiful looking animals there


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 28, 2010)

Have to say i didn't read eveyrthing but be aware that the first pic's are not "hybrids" there are morphs (or sometimes localities)

And most of them are amazing, US breeder are the pionneer for GTP's morphs and developped a lot : High Yellow, Lemon tree, blue, blue line, calico, patternless, dream, mustard, paradox, high white, Key lime, albino...


----------



## D3pro (Sep 28, 2010)

MoOrelia said:


> Have to say i didn't read eveyrthing but be aware that the first pic's are not "hybrids" there are morphs (or sometimes localities)
> 
> And most of them are amazing, US breeder are the pionneer for GTP's morphs and developped a lot : High Yellow, Lemon tree, blue, blue line, calico, patternless, dream, mustard, paradox, high white, Key lime, albino...


 
Lol yeah we established that lol... it was a my bad. Don't trust google images hahaha


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2010)

Would have to say this python looks better than any others i have seen, I admit its still a boring python but it looks pretty cool. I seriously doubt pure bred snakes will look as good as hybrids in the future. I also doubt many so called 'pure' designer breeders will prentend to be pure when hybrid breeders are producing differant animals that look awesome. Its pretty well known that many breeders have crossed various types of carpets and "childreni" type snakeys in the past which have blended in to be what is considered pure.

If you are into desinger snakes hybrids are the go, but it doesnt mean any random hyrbrids are going to look awesome. If you think you can stay at the cutting edge of fashionable chik snakes without hybrids you will fall behind. That said im not really disapointed that mutations and hyrbids are illegal in Qld (whatever that may mean?)


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Sep 28, 2010)

that is smokeing hot, is it a jag or a jag sib? 
jagchronos are apparently the in thing atm, personaly i like the carpalls and comas,


----------



## hypochondroac (Sep 28, 2010)

Comas. hahahaha.


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 7, 2010)

i honestly think you cant get a snake that more embodies the australia spirit then the first gtp picture...just look at the colours green and gold =D


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 13, 2011)

can't wait till jagprondos start popping up in australian at expo and in private collects, act....


----------



## Bryce (Sep 13, 2011)

Calico and Canary


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 13, 2011)

Chadleystar said:


> The first one I believe is a "Calico" morph and the second is the Albino (I think). They are both amazing I think personally, what is not to like about the GTP. The more I see them the more I fall in love with them.



I'm no expert,but after having just read ( The More Complete Chondro ) The second one looks very much like a Canary to me but i could be wrong.


----------



## longqi (Sep 13, 2011)

There are plenty of Jags in Indo although most are not up to the quality of the "best" German and USA Jags
So some have been playing with Jagpondros and Carpondros with mixed results

One or two nice sibs and the rest tossed in the freezer


----------



## spiderdan (Sep 13, 2011)

longqi said:


> There are plenty of Jags in Indo although most are not up to the quality of the "best" German and USA Jags
> So some have been playing with Jagpondros and Carpondros with mixed results
> 
> One or two nice sibs and the rest tossed in the freezer



This is depressing.


----------



## pythonboy1212 (Sep 22, 2011)

l hate cross breeding but that look sick


----------



## Erebos (Sep 22, 2011)

as much as I disagree with it I think they still look cool


Cheers Brenton


----------



## cwebb (Sep 22, 2011)

that is an absolutely gorgeous snake D3pro


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 22, 2011)

Still waiting to see photos of gtp X rsp.. anyone with pics or info on this pm me please.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 9, 2012)

bump


----------

